# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  D. Leucomelas 40b Vert - Build Journal

## Paul

Yep you didn't read it wrong. The 40b is being setup again lol. All the Red Eyes have been sold and it being empty is a sad sad sight. 

Over the last few days I have cleaned the tank out and started the early setup process. I've placed an order for all the supplies I should need for this build and will hopefully have some pictures to add to this as the week progresses. 

Just a small tease of Pics for now.

----------


## Paul



----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Looking real good Paul!! What are you planning on covering the foam with?

----------


## Paul

In the past I have done Titebond III mixed with coco fiber and some acrylic paint. but I am going a more traditional route with this one. Just covering it in 100% silicon and covering with a mixture of Shredded coconut husk, coconut fiber, and peat moss. interestingly enough I haven't done the silicone method yet so this is a first for me lol.

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

I do both methods and like both for different reasons. The most recent mix I have been using is coco fiber, finely shredded sphagnum moss and loose tree fern fiber.

----------


## Paul

Ohh that sounds like it would have awesome texture! If I end up with bare spots what do you do to cover them up? I know silicone is not overly skilled at adhering to itself.

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

I try my best to avoid them, thats the goal anyway! Lol, once in awhile still get some though. Honestly, if it is a small area, I usually can silicone over it by applying silicone on bare spots and around the textured area which surrounds the bare spot. Normally works for me, gives it something to bite to. The mix I use is kind of basic, just love the look of it and usually get some nice moss growth out of it down the road.




> Ohh that sounds like it would have awesome texture! If I end up with bare spots what do you do to cover them up? I know silicone is not overly skilled at adhering to itself.

----------


## Amy

I haven't done a foam background for a while,  but the last one,  I just pinned moss over any bare spots.

----------


## Paul

Yeah I try my best too, but my best doesn't always work out to be good enough lol. 

Here is the tank as it sits now. Need to get some plants and such for it. Other than the typical leaf liter and coco huts this tank is done.

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Looks awesome. Eventually it gets covered with plant growth anyway. I also use black foam only for that reason, mistakes are less obvious!!!

----------


## Amy

It actually looks really good!  We always see more flaws than anyone else does  :Wink:

----------


## Paul

> Looks awesome. Eventually it gets covered with plant growth anyway. I also use black foam only for that reason, mistakes are less obvious!!!


Yeah I wanted to use black foam but they had a wicked sale on the Gaps and Cracks. Once again being cheap has its pains lol.

----------


## Paul

Here is a quick look at another tank I am working on now too.

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Nice, you are in full build mode!
Working on 11 vivs at the moment, most smaller ones to bring to the next White Plains show in Feb

----------


## Paul

I never get to build as many as I would like, but the cold weather and lack of frog purchasing has afforded me the opportunity to pre build some tanks for frog purchases later this year  :Smile: .

wow 11.. You are one lucky guy Paul  :Smile:  ... Is it ok that I call you Paul. We hardly know each other, but us Pauls have got to stick together  :Smile:  

I live in IL but until recently was planning to try and make it to the next Long Island show, but have had to scrap that plan for now. Maybe in the fall.

----------


## Paul

Though I am currently waiting on a warm up in the weather so I can get some frogs I have been wanting for a while now. Can't wait to get them and share pics with everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Of course, Paul's are where it's at! Lol

Thats a shame, Lynn had mentioned you might be coming to the LI show. Hopefully the fall show.

what kind of frogs are you looking for?




> I never get to build as many as I would like, but the cold weather and lack of frog purchasing has afforded me the opportunity to pre build some tanks for frog purchases later this year .
> 
> wow 11.. You are one lucky guy Paul  ... Is it ok that I call you Paul. We hardly know each other, but us Pauls have got to stick together  
> 
> I live in IL but until recently was planning to try and make it to the next Long Island show, but have had to scrap that plan for now. Maybe in the fall.

----------


## Paul

Yeah I was really excited to come and see everyone, but my wife and I are expecting a baby in June and spending money on a 19hr road trip just got cut from the list of things I was going to be able to do unfortunately. 

Ohh I have quite a list of frogs that I want but the more immediate ones are...

1. A group of 4 Leucs - Hoping to some how get some of Lynn's offspring

2. 2 - 3 Mint Terri's - Again would love to buy them from lynn (the last pic I posted is the Mint tank)

3. Secret Pair - I have ordered them and am just waiting for a few days of warmer weather so they can be shipped. 

I have enough room on the rack for about 4-6 more species after the 3 listed above. It will be hard to narrow the list down.

----------


## Paul

On a side note this winter has been especially brutal for me. The temps got so low one night my frog room fell below 64F and was falling fast. The space heater couldn't keep up fast enough. I had to add a 2nd heater and some heat cables to the rack to keep the temp up and allow the space heaters to not run 24/7. Sadly the overnight dip cost me my 5 Mantella Ebenaui. I also (prior to winter) sold off my 5 Red Eye tree frogs. I loved those guys and gals, but was so tired of dealing with crickets :/

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Congrats on the baby! Future frogger on the way

i have a couple of Leucs from Lynn, very healthy. Can't go wrong with her.
If for any reason you can't get from her, let me know.

Looking forward to seeing what you get!!




> Yeah I was really excited to come and see everyone, but my wife and I are expecting a baby in June and spending money on a 19hr road trip just got cut from the list of things I was going to be able to do unfortunately. 
> 
> Ohh I have quite a list of frogs that I want but the more immediate ones are...
> 
> 1. A group of 4 Leucs - Hoping to some how get some of Lynn's offspring
> 
> 2. 2 - 3 Mint Terri's - Again would love to buy them from lynn (the last pic I posted is the Mint tank)
> 
> 3. Secret Pair - I have ordered them and am just waiting for a few days of warmer weather so they can be shipped. 
> ...

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Wow, ow, that's rough! Hope it warms up for you guys.




> On a side note this winter has been especially brutal for me. The temps got so low one night my frog room fell below 64F and was falling fast. The space heater couldn't keep up fast enough. I had to add a 2nd heater and some heat cables to the rack to keep the temp up and allow the space heaters to not run 24/7. Sadly the overnight dip cost me my 5 Mantella Ebenaui. I also (prior to winter) sold off my 5 Red Eye tree frogs. I loved those guys and gals, but was so tired of dealing with crickets :/

----------


## Paul

I will absolutely keep you in mind! What frogs do you keep and breed?

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

I personally keep Orange Terribilis, Vulture Points and Leucs right now. I don't normally breed, but I work with several local breeders and am currently selling Leucs in my showroom. I have access to many breeds though!
my main business though is selling planted vivs and supplies.




> I will absolutely keep you in mind! What frogs do you keep and breed?

----------


## Paul

> Wow, ow, that's rough! Hope it warms up for you guys.


Thanks Paul. It was awful to discover them. They were my first Non Tree frogs. So very sad. But they were my only casualties and for that I am thankful.

----------


## Paul

We should chat some at some point not on the forum. I think we have at least similar businesses would love to pick your brain some  :Smile:  

I work full time in the evening on server and other such nerdy things, but during the day I get to work on what I love which is tanks and working with my frogs.

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Ok, shoot me an email at info@vivariumsinthemist.com and I'll respond with my personal email.




> We should chat some at some point not on the forum. I think we have at least similar businesses would love to pick your brain some  
> 
> I work full time in the evening on server and other such nerdy things, but during the day I get to work on what I love which is tanks and working with my frogs.

----------


## Paul

This tank has stalled out a bit. I need to do a plant order, but have been hoarding my money for an upcoming frog purchase. Hopefully I can finish this up in the not to distant future. 

PS. Paul - Thanks for chatting!

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Plants or frogs? The issues we froggers face.

Anytime Paul




> This tank has stalled out a bit. I need to do a plant order, but have been hoarding my money for an upcoming frog purchase. Hopefully I can finish this up in the not to distant future. 
> 
> PS. Paul - Thanks for chatting!

----------


## Paul

Winter has made it impossible to get plants in safely and I have an aversion to receiving a box of dead plants. The existing plants and moss continue to grow in nicely though. Warmer weather is right around the corner thank goodness!

Brief picture update



















Thanks for looking!

Paul

----------

